# Impalas Magagzine 1st Annual Benefit Car Show - March 10, 2012 in Soledad, CA



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

It's about that time...our first show ever....in conjunction with Soledad High School to benefit their Sober Grad Program.....

Roll call....who's heading to the show....gonna be a great time for the entire family....bringing it back to the Old School...


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS WILL SUPPORT IMPALAS/AMERICAN BOMBS /SOLEDAD HIGH SCHOOL.Q-VO ....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

So who's all going out to this show. I know we will be their to support.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

64Rag said:


> So who's all going out to this show. I know we will be their to support.


gonna be alot of TRAFFIC


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

cherry 64 said:


> gonna be alot of TRAFFIC


TTT........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets see who's going....

Classic Image Bombs
Lifes Finest
Traffic
Nokturnal
Premecy
Nite * Life Nor Cal


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Lets see who's going....
> 
> Classic Image Bombs
> Lifes Finest
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see who's going....
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Me.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

:thumbsup: see ya there mark


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

esjmami said:


> :thumbsup: see ya there mark




that's right See u out there supporting the kids for a good cause......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dance contest for the kids and a cash prize for adults. Get ready, i'm telling you, get ready becauseit's gonna happen.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here is the link for the registration forms..... http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=111106925


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> here is the link for the registration forms..... http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=111106925


TO THE TOP.............


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

*HERE IS THE LINK TO PRINTOUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION FORM*

[url]http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=111106925


[/URL]





​


----------



## D&A (Jan 18, 2012)

USO will b there!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

D&A said:


> USO will b there!


Thanks USO for all the SUPPORT!


----------



## Bombshop (Jan 17, 2012)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks USO for all the SUPPORT!


TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> It's about that time...our first show ever....in conjunction with Soledad High School to benefit their Sober Grad Program.....
> 
> Roll call....who's heading to the show....gonna be a great time for the entire family....bringing it back to the Old School...


TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Check out this cool video by Jazmin Siguenza, the cover model for the Second Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine..... She will be at the car show in Soledad signing her cover and posters and will also be doing video interviews as well...










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP7hpQkr51o


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> Check out this cool video by Jazmin Siguenza, the cover model for the Second Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine..... She will be at the car show in Soledad signing her cover and posters and will also be doing video interviews as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTTT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT 

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT I support! -----> Also watcha! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT Mark Sermeno Owner of Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine to be interviewed on next weeks show to talk about this show and up coming issues. GET READY!

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lo...ts-2012-a.html​


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Cali life will be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets see who's going....

Classic Image Bombs
Lifes Finest 
Traffic
Nokturnal
Premecy
Nite * Life Nor Cal
Boulevard Bombs
Lay M Low C.C
Norcal Riders
Street Life
Classic Dreams Bombs
Impalas S.C
Rollerz C.C
Dukes C.C 
Impalas C.C Nor-Cal
The cholo DJ
Uso C.C
Low*Creation C.C
Cali*Life C.C
Watsonville Riders C.C.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Check out this little video clip....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grt9Gszw_Es&sns=em


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> watson rider said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalasMagazine said:
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Lets see who's going....
> 
> Classic Image Bombs
> Lifes Finest
> ...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> Lets see who's going....
> 
> Classic Image Bombs
> Lifes Finest
> ...



Low Perfections bikes will be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djgooch said:


> Low Perfections bikes will be there


Thanks for the Support.......


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see who's going....
> ...


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS Bike Club will be there..!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see who's going....
> ...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Let's do it traffic I'm the house ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

ANyone else here having a problem printing out the pre reg form? FOr some reason, that site...docstoc.com wouldn't let me print out the entire form like a regular form? I could only print 1/3 of it??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

sjcruiser66 said:


> ANyone else here having a problem printing out the pre reg form? FOr some reason, that site...docstoc.com wouldn't let me print out the entire form like a regular form? I could only print 1/3 of it??


If you need a reg form send me your email address and i'll send it to you.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sugar rush from socios bike club will be there


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE....


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

What's up Toro. If I don't any major conflict, and you know what I mean, I'll try to shoot up there and kick it with you. Damn, I haven't seen you for quite a while. You gonna have an RV for me?
You know who this is.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> WILL BE THERE....


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will b there


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low Creations will be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 435339
> 
> 
> will b there


Thanks for all the support...........


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> YOU KNOW LuxuriouS NOR.CAL. WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> It's about that time...our first show ever....in conjunction with Soledad High School to benefit their Sober Grad Program.....
> 
> Roll call....who's heading to the show....gonna be a great time for the entire family....bringing it back to the Old School...


TTT


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey mark this is michael from Tx that bought your dually spokes you told me you got my money but I haven't gotten my spokes its been a month and a half you don't answer the 1-800 number , e-mails , texts , voice msg, or the pm's if you don't want to sell them just send me my money back you got all my info


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

bluburban said:


> Hey mark this is michael from Tx that bought your dually spokes you told me you got my money but I haven't gotten my spokes its been a month and a half you don't answer the 1-800 number , e-mails , texts , voice msg, or the pm's if you don't want to sell them just send me my money back you got all my info[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Call me on my cell phone 1-408-314-4686


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Toro. I still don't get my subscription. What up. LOL...
How you doing, amigo.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks for the Support.......


No problema bro. Got to show support in my own home town.... Will be good to see u out there! Don't forget ur windbreakers cuz it will b windy out here :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down....


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down....


TTT.........


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT.........


TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djgooch said:


> No problema bro. Got to show support in my own home town.... Will be good to see u out there! Don't forget ur windbreakers cuz it will b windy out here :thumbsup:


We would like to thank all of the car clubs for all the support we have been getting...For Soledad Super benefit Car Show..... we have gotten so many pre-registration that if you have any questions about your registration or need to register your bike or car... please call 
please call 1-408-314-4686


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Of course IMPALAS SALINAS VALLEY will be there to support you guyz. Can't wait to showtime:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see who's going....
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Get ready Central Cali.... March 10, 2012 is the date for our car show. $20 pre-registration, $30 day of show. Vendor booths for only $50. Brenton Wood will be performing with more entertainers to be announced. Pin Up contest sponsored by Fender Candi. Join us in making this a great benefit show with the proceeds going toward Soledad High School's Sober Grad Program. Please "Like" and show your su...pport....see everyone there.... Anyone needing registration forms, feel free to message me and I will email them out to you...

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=111106925

Here is information on 2 hotels giving discounted rates for those that are coming from out of town for the show. When calling the hotels to make your reservations, you need to mention that you are here to attend the Impalas Magazine Benefit Car Show to get the discounted rate. 

Soledad Motel 8 located at 1013 S. Front St. Soledad,Ca 93960 Phone: (831)678-3814

Valley Harvest Inn located at 1155 Front St Soledad,Ca 93960 Phone: (831)678-3833

Valley Harvest has a bigger parking lot that can accommodate trucks and trailers.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT ...


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK

ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea

KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.......


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK
> 
> ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea
> 
> KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL


I LIKE THE SHIRTS MARK.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

cherry 64 said:


> I LIKE THE SHIRTS MARK.


Thanks T Dog... Countdown 12 days left there's going to be a lot of traffic in soledad.....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

hey mark, we are just gonna enter the day of.... easier for us


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> It's about that time...our first show ever....in conjunction with Soledad High School to benefit their Sober Grad Program.....
> 
> Roll call....who's heading to the show....gonna be a great time for the entire family....bringing it back to the Old School...TTT


TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> hey mark, we are just gonna enter the day of.... easier for us


Ok see you guys Day of show.. Gates opening at 6am to 10:30am.......


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Ok see you guys Day of show.. Gates opening at 6am to 10:30am.......


 we are there brother


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Almost Showtime..........


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK

ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea

KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey mark and toro. Good goin boyz hope all goes well. Impalas. TTt Dazz. From the land dwn under


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

six4customs said:


> Hey mark and toro. Good goin boyz hope all goes well. Impalas. TTt Dazz. From the land dwn under


Thanks Dazz................


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Toro said:


> Lets see who's going....
> 
> Classic Image Bombs
> Lifes Finest
> ...


BROWN PERSUASION CC


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

next week baby..........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SUNNY ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Colt (Mar 1, 2012)

Could i get a registration form [email protected]


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> SUNNY ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking forward to the show Since this is your first show. What are the catagories and classes for award?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

408 certified said:


> Looking forward to the show Since this is your first show. What are the catagories and classes for award?


CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd, 3rd

1930's Through 1940's Car
*Original
*Street
1950's Car
*Original
*Street
*Mild
1960-1964
*Original
*Street
*Mild
1965-1969
*Street 
*Mild
Convertible  1969-Older
*Original
*Street
*Mild
1980-1989 Car
*Street
*Mild
*Semi
1990-Newer
*Street
*Mild
Luxury-Car 1989-Older
*Street
*Mild
Luxury-Car 1990-Newer
Low*Rods
Hot*Rods
Special Interest
El*Camino/Panel
Motor*Cycle
*Street
*Custom
Pt*Cruisers
4X4*Truck
Old*School
Under*Construction
Dubs
Full Size Truck
*Original
*Street
*Mild
Luxury*Sports
Suv
Compact/Import
Bikes 16"
*Street
*Mild
Bike 20"
*Street
*Mild
3 Wheel Bikes
*Street
*Mild


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING QUESTIONS REGARDING MOVE-IN...........MOVE-IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY DOOR OPENING AT 6AM TO 10:30AM SHOW-TIME 11AM TO 5PM


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt 4 da 831


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dQwl74RPwmE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

check it out....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a few more days...who's heading to the show......


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

any ice chests?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> any ice chests?


Yes you can bring sodas and waters in a ice chests!


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Can we Bbq with propane tank, carne asada and pollo tu sabes:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

408 certified said:


> Can we Bbq with propane tank, carne asada and pollo tu sabes:thumbsup:


NO BBQ! The school will be selling food......
Tri Tip Sandwiches Hamburgers Hot Dogs....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Yes you can bring sodas and waters in a ice chests!


Man sodas :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Man sodas :dunno:


lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Man sodas :dunno:



You can bring Root Beer :bowrofl:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ITS RAFFLE TIME 

4-13"x7" CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
BLACK DISH, BLACK LONG SPOKES
WITH CHROME HUB AND 2-BAR K-OFF
WITH OUR NEW BLACK OLD SCHOOL LOGO,S
THE SET IS VALUED AT $1,750.00
AND CAN BE YOURS FOR $25.00





































WE HAVE SPONSORED OVER 10 SETS OF PREMIUM
WIRE WHEELS TO OUR CALIFORNIA CAR CLUBS
AND STILL HAVE MORE SHOWS TO ATTEND THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## SIXX5SS (Mar 18, 2011)

IMPALAS CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SIXX5SS said:


> IMPALAS CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE!!!!:thumbsup:TTT 4 IMPALAS C.C!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

6 More Days Left.....For the first Show of the year...The Lowrider community is one Big Familia.....Thanks for all the Love & Support!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ coming to town...............


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ coming to town...............


The CHOLo DJ in that Casa all day getting down!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ coming to town...............


see you there cabron


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ coming to town...............


Come on up mike we waiting, see you sat carnal


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> The CHOLo DJ in that Casa all day getting down!!!!!!


Orale mark, lets do it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lets see who's going....

Classic Image Bombs
Lifes Finest 
Traffic
Nokturnal
Premecy
Nite * Life Nor Cal
Boulevard Bombs
Lay M Low C.C
Norcal Riders
Street Life
Classic Dreams Bombs
Impalas S.C
Rollerz C.C
Dukes C.C 
Impalas C.C Nor-Cal
The cholo DJ
Uso C.C
Low*Creation C.C
Cali*Life C.C
Watsonville Riders C.C.
Low*Perfections Blkes
Impalas Salinas Valley C.C
Luxurious Nor*Cal C.C
SOCIOS
BROWN PERSUATION


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Fo mo days.......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lets see who's going....

Classic Image Bombs
Lifes Finest 
Traffic
Nokturnal
Premecy
Nite * Life Nor Cal
Boulevard Bombs
Lay M Low C.C
Norcal Riders
Street Life
Classic Dreams Bombs
Impalas S.C
Rollerz C.C
Dukes C.C 
Impalas C.C Nor-Cal
The cholo DJ
Uso C.C
Low*Creation C.C
Cali*Life C.C
Watsonville Riders C.C.
Low*Perfections Blkes
Impalas Salinas Valley C.C
Luxurious Nor*Cal C.C
SOCIOS
BROWN PERSUATION 
VALLEY CRUISERS​


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> Lets see who's going....
> 
> Classic Image Bombs
> Lifes Finest
> ...


BROWN PERSUASION CC


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lets see who's going.... Classic Image Bombs Lifes Finest Traffic Nokturnal Premecy Nite * Life Nor Cal Boulevard Bombs Lay M Low C.C Norcal Riders Street Life Classic Dreams Bombs Impalas S.C Rollerz C.C Dukes C.C Impalas C.C Nor-Cal The cholo DJ Uso C.C Low*Creation C.C Cali*Life C.C Watsonville Riders C.C. Low*Perfections Blkes Impalas Salinas Valley C.C Luxurious Nor*Cal C.C SOCIOS BROWN PERSUASION VALLEY CRUISERS


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Gonna make the drive down for this one too and shoot some pics


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Chevitos is there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> Chevitos is there


TTT...CHEVITOS C.C 4 The Support!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*The Big LUX is ready!...
*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Gonna make the drive down for this one too and shoot some pics



Believe it or not, i will also be dj-ing this one too. I'm from LA, but i get around.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your Support homies!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Wire Wheel King said:


> ITS RAFFLE TIME
> 
> 4-13"x7" CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
> BLACK DISH, BLACK LONG SPOKES
> ...


3 MORE DAYS TO ROLL


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

NINJA said:


> Gonna make the drive down for this one too and shoot some pics


TTT....4 The 831 Word on the Street is that it's gonna be a great weekend to shoot some pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lets see who's going....

Classic Image Bombs
Lifes Finest 
Traffic
Nokturnal
Premecy
Nite * Life Nor Cal
Boulevard Bombs
Lay M Low C.C
Norcal Riders
Street Life
Classic Dreams Bombs
Impalas S.C
Rollerz C.C
Dukes C.C 
Impalas C.C Nor-Cal
The cholo DJ
Uso C.C
Low*Creation C.C
Cali*Life C.C
Watsonville Riders C.C.
Low*Perfections Blkes
Impalas Salinas Valley C.C
Luxurious Nor*Cal C.C
SOCIOS
BROWN PERSUASION
VALLEY CRUISERS
CHEVITOS​


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SHOW March 10, 2012*





​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

if you guys need a great place to eat hit up my Compadre's restaurant 
Mariscos Puerto Nuevo
3022 H. De La Rosa Sr. Street
Soledad CA 93960 

best food in Soledad 

my favorite 7 Mares


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> if you guys need a great place to eat hit up my Compadre's restaurant
> Mariscos Puerto Nuevo
> 3022 H. De La Rosa Sr. Street
> Soledad CA 93960
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Jesse tell your compadre to get a food booth. I will be hungry, garanteed


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hey Jesse tell your compadre to get a food booth. I will be hungry, garanteed


see ya Sat homie have a safe drive 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> see ya Sat homie have a safe drive
> 
> :thumbsup:


saturday morning
gates will open at 6 am


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Good luck with your first show toro and Mark, we will try to make it but the mag is taking more time than expected. Hope everything goes as planned


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> see ya Sat homie have a safe drive
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:




Thanks Brother Jess.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

i'LL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS SATURDAY "WICKED RIDAZ" AND DA CONNECTION IN THE CASA!!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT....4 The 831 Word on the Street is that it's gonna be a great weekend to shoot some pics


:thumbsup: ..... :ninja:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Wire Wheel King said:


> ITS RAFFLE TIME
> 
> 4-13"x7" CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
> BLACK DISH, BLACK LONG SPOKES
> ...


2 MORE DAYS TO ROLL


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a wedding to dj toniht friday in huntington Beach, then I will be heading out to this Impalas Mag show from LA about 3am to dj for my homie, MARK.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Good luck with your first show toro and Mark, we will try to make it but the mag is taking more time than expected. Hope everything goes as planned


Thanks Bro.....The new cover looks great!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I have a wedding to dj toniht friday in huntington Beach, then I will be heading out to this Impalas Mag show from LA about 3am to dj for my homie, MARK.


if it makes you feel better I'm leaving my house at 8am and should be in Soledad by 8:25 am and that's even after I stop at Starbucks


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

anyone know if there are gonna be bracklets or in and out privilages in the morning? Wanna set up my display early and catch some ZZZ's at my buddies house down the street but wanna get back in time before they won't let me back in!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

2 bracelets per car and 1 per bike with in/out privilages for spectators no bracelets or in/out privilages


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup:​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Luxurious San Jose Lowriderswith Mr.​Paul GarciaLoaded and ready 2 hit the 831 Soledad,Califaz for the​Impalas Mag**Car Show.








​*


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

If it makes you guys feel any better ill leave my house at 930 n be at the gate at 935 :rofl:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

djgooch said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better ill leave my house at 930 n be at the gate at 935 :rofl:


:twak:.....lol


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope the show is a success. Just had knee surgery yesterday, so won't be able to make it.hopefully next year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djgooch said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better ill leave my house at 930 n be at the gate at 935 :rofl:



now I know where to go a tirar el monstrito I hate portables :rofl:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> now I know where to go a tirar el monstrito I hate portables :rofl:


Lmfao


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT............


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

About to head out


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> now I know where to go a tirar el monstrito I hate portables :rofl:


Ahahahahhahhahahahahhaha


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Where's the pics? How'd it turn out


----------



## ChopRegal831 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ChopRegal831 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ChopRegal831 (Jul 28, 2009)

Blvd bombs


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Where's the pics? How'd it turna. Thinkout


It was cool but cold as shit i think I took first


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Just wanna thank Impalas magazine for putting on a great even with a very nice turn-out! It was well worth the drive and I wish I actually lived out here to where I could make this a yearly even to attend.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Any more pics?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Just got home and unloaded my son's bikes. Good job Impalas Magazine on the show. Great turnout.

Daniel
Uso San Jose


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects cc Bakersfield was in the house. Good show but COLD as hell!!! thanks Impalas Mag. See u next Year!!!!


----------



## MYNICE (Dec 5, 2011)

We had a good time. Thanks for everything... 

Our Style central valley


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

On behalf of impalas magazine we would like to thank all the car clubs for their support.... we had 300 entries today Thanks


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Thank you to all that came out to the Impalas Magazine Soledad Super Benefit Car Show and Concert....it was a great success, lots of people, almost 300 cars, lots of vendors, great food, awesome pin up contest.... without any of you this would not have been possible.... The Sober Grad Program at Soledad High School will surely benefit from this event and we are hoping to make it a yearly event....once again, a big thank you to all those that came out to support, everyone that came out to help, and everyone that participated in our first annual show.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

What about the Dj?? :rant::banghead:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What about the Dj?? :rant::banghead:


Oh man..... can't forget the cholo dj Big thank!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good show Mark, good show.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks like a good show. Hope to make it next year.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Here are some of my pics from the show....Enjoy


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pharcyde customs is hosting a car show March 17th 2012 at Pitman Highschool. This show is open to all yrs, makes, models, bikes, motorcycles, etc. If you want to show it, bring it. The cost is a 10 donation. Trophies will be given, the number will depend on the number of participants. Hope to see you all there. Also the will be food and live music!!!50% of proceeds from car show are going towards Pitman Highschool Choir Program.*


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

anymore pics?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nics pics ninja


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanx guys


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

C.V. LUX said:


>


Thanks C.V. LUX for taking & posting the pics of SHOPS LAGGARD; it was good talking to you that day. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


GOOD PICS COLD BLOODED TTTT:h5:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Great show.. Any more picz?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PIKS....C.V. LUX AND NINJA.....


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Toro said:


> Thank you to all that came out to the Impalas Magazine Soledad Super Benefit Car Show and Concert....it was a great success, lots of people, almost 300 cars, lots of vendors, great food, awesome pin up contest.... without any of you this would not have been possible.... The Sober Grad Program at Soledad High School will surely benefit from this event and we are hoping to make it a yearly event....once again, a big thank you to all those that came out to support, everyone that came out to help, and everyone that participated in our first annual show.....


Thank you for having it us there TORO, it was a good show and had a great time!! it was worth the drive from Bakers to SOLEDAD..........TTT IMPALAS MAG!!! SEE u guys next year!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Picz everyone....:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

djgooch said:


>


:wave: DJGOOCH, thanks for taking and posting the pic of SHOPS LAGGARD. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS!:thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

well looked like good turn out crew, nice pics, and sum dam nice rides:thumbsup:.......

IMPALAS TTTuffin: LUV FROM DWN UNDER....DAZZ


----------

